# Ideas for people who show up with no costume?



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

As the title says. 

I have thought of a roll of toilet paper for a mummy, a really cheesy mask 
and a few other ones. I want them to be really embarrassing. This is a 'costumes are a MUST' party BTW.

Suggestions?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Clip on toddler's earings for the guys. Bright shiny ones with fake jewels.

Potato sacks for the ladies. :lol:


----------

